# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  GT2 3D vs. GT2 3DV vs. Zeiss Individual

## 2020Karen

Can anyone help me out here, I have read the literature the reps provide but I know we have some Zeiss experts here. What is the real difference between the GT2 3D, GT2 3DV and the Zeiss Individual? Also, which one do you prefer and why?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...l=1#post381308

----------


## sharpstick777

Despite what Zeiss says, the GT2 and GT2 3D are completely different lenses. Utterly different. 

The GT2 original is an hour glass shape with an average amount of area in each zone, a fair general purpose lens. 

The GT2 3D however, is more a V shape zone that is very very wide in the distance, wide in the Intermediate and narrower in the reading. The declination of the intermediate is very low, so its not great for standard desktop use. However the intermed. is wide, so it works really well for laptops and cel phones. The reading is narrow, and gets narrower in higher adds. I don't recommend the lens for adds over 2 or for pts who read more than an hour a day. But for active professionals who use their iPhone or tablets a ton, its perfect.  It has some of the best Binocular Symmetry that I have ever seen.

Use the GT2 3D-V only for patient with higher adds and shorter segs. It will realign the intermedate for the most effect. If you have a +1.75 to +2.50 add and a 15-16 seg, go 3D-V. Almost everything else, go regular. It will mazimize the narrow reading and short intermediate angles.

Just for reference, the Individual is a T shape design, distance emphasis, narrow intermediate, similar to the Auto II in pattern. The Individual adds advanced compensation for Panto, vertex and faceform, but statistically this benefits only about 10% patients in higher RXs. In very high pluses, in Germany, they uniquely begin to move some of the add power back to the front to keep the back in better form so a few, only a few, are dual surface Free-form. The intermediate is narrower than the GT2-3D but the reading is wider.

With all Zeiss lensfes fit dead on pupil center. Don't drop for anything.

Regrettably, Zeiss won't tell you all this, but they should.

----------


## Barry Santini

> Despite what Zeiss says, the GT2 and GT2 3D are completely different lenses. Utterly different. 
> 
> The GT2 original is an hour glass shape with an average amount of area in each zone, a fair general purpose lens. 
> 
> The GT2 3D however, is more a V shape zone that is very very wide in the distance, wide in the Intermediate and narrower in the reading. The declination of the intermediate is very low, so its not great for standard desktop use. However the intermed. is wide, so it works really well for laptops and cel phones. The reading is narrow, and gets narrower in higher adds. I don't recommend the lens for adds over 2 or for pts who read more than an hour a day. But for active professionals who use their iPhone or tablets a ton, its perfect.
> 
> Use the GT2 3D-V only for patient with higher adds and shorter segs. It will realign the intermedate for the most effect. If you have a +1.75 to +2.50 add and a 15-16 seg, go 3D-V. Almost everything else, go regular. It will mazimize the narrow reading and short intermediate angles.
> 
> Just for reference, the Individual is a T shape design, distance emphasis, narrow intermediate, similar to the Auto II in pattern.
> ...


VERY useful info.  Thanks, sharpstick777.

B

----------


## again2k

Sharpstick777, i would like to hear your opinion about Carl Zeiss-Gradal Plus

----------


## sharpstick777

> Sharpstick777, i would like to hear your opinion about Carl Zeiss-Gradal Plus



Are they available in the US?  I only found reference on the German Zeiss website.  But I have not tried them... sorry

----------

